

Rails 2.0: Preview Release - rob
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2007/9/30/rails-2-0-0-preview-release

======
wammin
I've been running a production app on Edge Rails (straight from SVN trunk) for
about a month now and it's been all good. The new-ish REST routing
enhancements are great once you get your head around it. I also like the ideas
behind the performance enhancements, though I haven't had a chance to really
flex them yet.

Beware though, they "yanked" out a lot of common things from rails core, so if
you are upgrading an existing app you may spend quite a bit of time getting
things working again.

~~~
cglee
Just follow the advice of upgrading to 1.2.3 (and soon 1.2.4) first as you'll
get deprecation warnings before jumping straight into 2.0

------
cglee
Looks like a nice, solid release. Lots of fixes, lots of tweaks to make things
cleaner, easier, and more flexible. Nothing game changing, but a very solid
job by the core team.

------
michaelneale
much as I not so much a fan of rails these days, I do like the way they have
embraced HTTP in all its "glory" - its a simple solid protocol that is well
known. Why not embrace it !

------
mdemare
At last Rails catches up with the web...

